# Anonymous operation - Protest against Internet censoring.



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/9PjnP.jpg​


			
				Anonymous said:
			
		

> *Need For #OpIndia*
> 
> The Indian Government has been making strong laws that allow them to invade your privacy and to censor your free speech since 2008. The recent blocking of file sharing sites like Isohunt  and The Pirate Bay, the video hosting website Vimeo and even sites like Pastebin which allow sharing of text content has shown how these laws can be abused.
> The blocking of these websites is wrong and unjustified. Torrents are widely used to distribute open source and free software such as linux distributions, and many other books and publications that are in the public domain. Video hosting sites like Vimeo are used by millions of people every day. You no longer have access to this content even though it is perfectly legal. Many small - medium businesses use vimeo to showcase their services and individuals including filmmakers and designers use it to promote their work. These people are strongly hit by the ban on these websites through no fault of their own. Most of these sites provide a mechanism for illegal and copyrighted content to be taken down, but the GoI and Indian ISPs decided to bypass this mechanism and block these sites entirely.
> A court order was issued on March 30, 2012 to prevent the online distribution of the film “3” but this court order does not mention anything about websites to be banned. Taking this recent case as an example, either the Government or any big company can easily take down entire sites like YouTube, Wordpress, Blogger, and even Facebook because copyrighted content can be found on all these websites. Some personal twitter accounts and facebook profiles have already been banned, based on a list of banned websites that Anonymous retrieved from Reliance. The existing laws can easily be used to censor content that speaks against or criticises the Government, and there is evidence of such censorship in the past.





			
				Anonymous said:
			
		

> *What are the objectives of OpIndia:*
> 
> The general goal of OpIndia is to prevent censorship of free speech on the internet and ensure freedom of expression, your constitutional right as Indian citizens. Our immediate objectives are:-
> To repeal the ban on entire websites, where only a section of the content is infringing on copyrights.  (Isohunt, The Pirate Bay, Vimeo, Pastebin, etc.)
> ...



[YOUTUBE]R0VN7QSg2oE[/YOUTUBE]

*List of sites blocked by Indian govt.*

Why dafuq _pastebin_, _vimeo_ or _dailymotion_ ? 

*Point to be noted is that there no official order from courts about blocking of sites, but it has been done giving same lame reason. And the biggest irony is people are not even aware of it.*

*What the law states:*



Spoiler



*The Intermediary Guidelines Rules (2011):*

>Allows anyone to censor any material from the Internet within 36 hours, even if it is not illegal in India. 
>Does not give the person whose website or content has been removed any chance to object.
>Does not let the government and the public to know what content has been censored on what websites. 
>This law makes it so that the person whose content has been removed has to go to a court to prove that his content is not wrong, while anyone can get any content on the internet banned while entirely bypassing the Judiciary system. 
>This law assumes that anyone who posts any content on the internet is guilty until proven innocent. Read more about the law here.

Section 69 of the Information Technology (Amendment) Act 2008:

>This law invades the privacy of Indian citizens and is in violation of Article 21 of the Constitution — “no person shall be deprived of his life or personal liberty except according to procedure established by law.” 

Read more



Till date Anonymous has blocked ISPs such as Reliance, MTNL; Airtel & others are on target as per their *open threat*.

Anonymous is also planning to do a street protest across 17 major cities in india, its a peaceful & non-violent protest happening on 9th of June around 4 o'clock at these locations,

Anonymous To Stage Street Protest on 9th June, Join Us In Your City - Anonymous Operation India


If _you_ have any desire to change our current situation, please come for the protest and follow the guidelines given above. Its now or never, if we don't do anything about the censorship now it will snowball into a huge thing later on.

*i.imgur.com/R8HFN.jpg

_We are Anonymous, 
We are legion, 
We don't forgive, 
We don't forget, 
United as one, 
Divided by zero,

EXPECT US_


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 7, 2012)

Beyond Anonymous: Shit people say on Internet piracy | Firstpost


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 9, 2012)

*Update*: Anonymous just announced that its targeting Indian - Computer Emergency Response Team, which is an organisation built to tackle these issues.

It should be known that recently, CERT posted about hackers without naming anyone directly about the DDoS attacks. Check the site for more info, before its down.

Bottomline: If CERT can be hacked, no one is safe in India.

EDIT: DDoS attack is live, site is showing symptoms.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> _We are Anonymous,
> We are legion,
> We don't forgive,
> We don't forget,
> ...



Cringeworthy!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 9, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Cringeworthy!



Is that all you can come up with? Not denying it's lolworthy. But fvcking hell, here we have pastebin banned, vimeo banned, and people find a lolworthy slogan cringey and worth of posting. Wow


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 9, 2012)

Never had those sites blocked,don't care if they do.Don't care about a bunch of raging nerds,got bigger problems in real life etc.

And yes I am out of this thread.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 9, 2012)

Had he no name, you ask? Perhaps it was Legion. It matters little what his name was. Let us call him Legion.  Nobody's Story

PS  anyone headed to check out what these guys will use for the masks?

its at azad maidan now? was headed to gateway... lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 9, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Never had those sites blocked,don't care if they do.Don't care about a bunch of raging nerds,got bigger problems in real life etc.
> 
> And yes I am out of this thread.



Just wait till it hits your live steams. TIll then keep yourself in your cave. kthxbai.


----------

